# Malaysia Chevrolet Cruze



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is some pictures of the Chevy Cruze we have here in Malaysia. Mine is that of the special edition ones that malaysia brought in that has full leather interior, 18" rims and kitted.

Great uploaded the pics with my number plate... rofl..... oh well.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

And here are some pictures during a promotion at one of our shopping centres here promoting the cruze


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice! I thought the front end of the Cruze already looked very masculine compared to cars in its class, but that special edition front end makes the car look even more aggressive.

The photos also showed me that your license plates fit the car much better than our US license plates


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

The plates you guys have are much bigger i suppose? Here in Malaysia we pretty much can custom our plates but it should display our plate numbers at a reasonable size.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, nice ride! As far as the promotional car goes.. it looked great until I took a peek at the back end. I'm definitely not a fan of the wing, and the exhaust is a bit too gaudy. (sticks out too far in my opinion)


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Closeup pics of your wheels? And are they 5x105 pcd? I know that Cruze models sold in other countries use different bolt patterns depending on engine.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

US license plates are too tall so the bottom of the rear plate contacts the paint. They don't fit the little rear depression area very well. There are rubber bumpers where the bottom of the plate SHOULD contact but they don't do anything. And when you shut the trunk the plate rattles unless you secure the plate through various methods. Your plates have proportions that fit well in the Cruze.


Have you considered getting a sharkfin antenna that is fake or real? I think that since you have a special edition it would be worth it, appearance wise, for you.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

For the wheel I am not sure as it came from the dealer that way. I will post of a pic of it next time. As for the sharkfin antenna I wanted to get the real working model as you guys did in teh group buy but i missed out on it.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we're all using 5x105 here in Asia. As far as I know only the 2.0L Diesel Cruze in Europe uses 5x115.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

I will post up some pics later of some of the mods that I have done so far. For now it is only ICE

Using a Hanns Satnav/DVD deck system
Rockford Fosgate P1S412 12" Sub in the boot
Hertz MLK 165 component speakers (Front Door)
Hertz DCX 165 coaxial speakers (Rear Door)
Blaupunkt GTA 480 4 channel amp
Blaupunkt GTA 1350 monoblock.

For now am happy with the sound. Much better than stock..


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

Need some help here guys. Here in Malaysia the color for my cruze is Misty Lake. I checked to find that i believe the code is WA683R. Could anyone advise?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh wow! Very nice front lip. In looking into the same one for my cruze 



Jedcoyxiicut said:


> Here is some pictures of the Chevy Cruze we have here in Malaysia. Mine is that of the special edition ones that malaysia brought in that has full leather interior, 18" rims and kitted.
> 
> Great uploaded the pics with my number plate... rofl..... oh well.


----------



## treblecase (Aug 28, 2011)

Jedcoyxiicut said:


> Need some help here guys. Here in Malaysia the color for my cruze is Misty Lake. I checked to find that i believe the code is WA683R. Could anyone advise?


Wow bro..you are quite active here!


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

Not reallie. Most of the time I am here to do some reading. Anything new? Do let me know when you guys are next meeting up. Will catch up with you all there. Anyways found out the color code of my car. Silly me forgot to check the metal tag inside the engine bay. Think I found out it is GCW i think. Can't recall now.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

So jealous of your Cruze! Sweet ride!


----------



## treblecase (Aug 28, 2011)

Jedcoyxiicut said:


> Not reallie. Most of the time I am here to do some reading. Anything new? Do let me know when you guys are next meeting up. Will catch up with you all there. Anyways found out the color code of my car. Silly me forgot to check the metal tag inside the engine bay. Think I found out it is GCW i think. Can't recall now.


Haha..lots of new stuffs since we last met. But that cruise control thing is still pending. Will let you know when we gonna meet up. Cheers!


----------

